# Facebook: D&D Tiny Adventures Rocks!



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 8, 2008)

I created a character earlier after dicovering this application and have been loving it.

-----

Raezh Talghul approached an old man guarding a rickety bridge spanning a deep ravine. The old man refused to let Raezh Talghul pass until she answered a riddle.
Raezh Talghul made an Intelligence check with a difficulty of 15 . . . and rolled 25  
Raezh Talghul tricked the old man into answering his own riddle incorrectly -- which sent the old man flying into the gorge by the power of his own magic. Raezh Talghul strolled easily across the bridge.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Oct 8, 2008)

I wish there was a desktop version, for those that don't have Facebook.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, it's quite fun. The dice roller sucks though - not particularly well programmed. I like the encounter powers you get as you increase in generations.

Pinotage


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 8, 2008)

Fallen Seraph said:


> I wish there was a desktop version, for those that don't have Facebook.




Everyone "has" Facebook.  It's on the interwebz!


----------



## The_Warlock (Oct 8, 2008)

GlassJaw said:


> Everyone "has" Facebook.  It's on the interwebz!




Not everyone "wants" Facebook. Much like I don't want any other contagious disease.


----------



## Punnuendo (Oct 8, 2008)

I really enjoy it. Helps me pass the time at work on slow days. The little snippets are often pretty funny as well.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 10, 2008)

Pinotage said:


> Yeah, it's quite fun. The dice roller sucks though - not particularly well programmed. I like the encounter powers you get as you increase in generations.
> 
> Pinotage





Encounter powers you say?

I tried this a while back and got bored as there were no real decisions to make.  Maybe I'll have to try it again...


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 10, 2008)

Pyrex said:


> Encounter powers you say?
> 
> I tried this a while back and got bored as there were no real decisions to make.  Maybe I'll have to try it again...




It's a fairly new feature I think. Basically every time you retire a character, you unlock a bonus feature. The first is that you can pass one item in your inventory to your next character, the second that you have a personalized shop selection, and the third that you get one encounter power that you can use. Not sure what's it's beyond that but you unlock further bonuses at 4th, 5th, 7th, 10, and 12th. Gets a little bit more fun later on.

Pinotage


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not ready to retire my character but I am curious how to proceed with this when I am ready.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2008)

*Best roll result yet! Woot!*





   

I'm lovin' this game more and more.


----------



## Phaezen (Oct 16, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I'm not ready to retire my character but I am curious how to proceed with this when I am ready.




It happens automatically when you hit level 11.  For your first retirement you can carry a piece of equipment over to your new character, choose wisely.

Phaezen


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 17, 2008)

No real thought goes into it, so I've been starting an adventure or two every evening and seeing the results the next time.  Some of the write-ups are pure cheese, but funny.


----------



## PoppaGunch (Oct 20, 2008)

Hopelessly addicted to this and the Space Raiders apps.

Stupid Facebook.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 24, 2008)

The_Warlock said:


> Not everyone "wants" Facebook. Much like I don't want any other contagious disease.




Why not get an account and not use it except for the game?


----------



## Krug (Oct 30, 2008)

I stopped after leveling a character to 11. The writeups are fun but wish there were a little more decision-making involved.


----------

